#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Местоимения "ты" и "вы"

## Ассаджи

> Как на пали звучит местоимение you - "ты" или "вы", или различаются, как в русском?


"Ты" - tva.m
"Вы" - tumhe

Подробнее об этом можно прочитать в грамматике пали
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/pali/index.html

По грамматике язык пали очень похож на русский.

----------

